# How to play Fifa07 without using the DVD?



## kungfu (Jan 17, 2007)

well frens me having lots and lots of trouble mounting Disc image on my hard
i have used alcohol to make image of the FIFA07 dvd
i have used dameons tools for mounting also
but when i try to mount the .mdf file it open but again it says: pliz insert the orginal cd/dvd

well this what i am going thru
so 
if can anyone suggest me or tell how to use alcohol to make the image and mount the image for playing the games, i mean is there any tutorial that i can follow or any simple steps that you have????
or if any other good software to play the dvd game without using the Dvd disc?????


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

kungfu said:


> well frens me having lots and lots of trouble mounting Disc image on my hard
> i have used alcohol to make image of the FIFA07 dvd
> i have used dameons tools for mounting also
> but when i try to mount the .mdf file it open but again it says: pliz insert the orginal cd/dvd
> ...


Nope. We are not going to help you with this issue because of the programs you have used.

As to the "Insert DVD", this is all i will tell you: It's designed to prevent people from copying the game then give the files to other people.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest you re-read the TSG Rules, we don't help with illegal game copies.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, while you are reading rules, please review the rules regarding the uploading of user photos 

I've removed the one that you had uploaded


----------

